# Réseau Signal Info



## StoneGuad (14 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à Tous, 
Cette appli qui m'a été présentée sous Android permet sur une carte, outre de se géolocaliser, de mentionner TOUTES les Antennes GSM de TOUS les Opérateurs sur une zone donnée.
Mieux encore , de manière dynamique, par un fléchage sur la carte, elle désigne l'antenne sur laquelle votre idevice est connectée en ce moment.
Au fil de vos déplacements, elle montre par un trait entre votre portable et l'antenne, celle sur laquelle votre portable et connectée sur la vois publique.

Cette appli Android s'appelle "Réseau Signal Info" et est gratuite.
Impossible de trouver son "équivalence" dans le Store Apple.
Je trouve des Appli qui montre les emplacement des antennes GSM sur ma zone, tout au plus.

Quelqu'un connait-il une appli qui me réalise cela sous iOS ? 
Merci


----------



## Webtest (14 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
je cherche aussi l'équivalent sur App Store. Avez vous trouvé ?


----------

